# DNS Einträge und Subdomain



## pk67 (18. Apr. 2012)

Hallo Profis,

  ich habe einen vServer genau nach der Anleitung: http://www.howtoforge.de/anleitung/der-perfekte-server-debian-squeeze-debian-6-0-mit-bind-dovecot-ispconfig-3/ aufgesetzt.
  Funktioniert auch ganz gut.

  Nun habe ich ein Problem mit der Erstellung von Subdomains. 

  Die Subdomain die ich einrichten möchte lautet z.B. testserver.testdomain.de und diese Subdomain soll nach testdomain.de/testserver/ weitergeleitet werden.

  Als erstes meine Frage muss die Subdomain erst bei meinen Hoster oder auf meinen vServer in der DNS eingetragen werden. Bei meinem Hoster ist für jede Domain auch die Subdomain '*' im DNS eingetragen. So das ich egal was für eine Subdomain für meine Domain verwende immer auf die Standartseite meine Domain gelange.

  Wenn ich erst einen DNS-Eintrag auf meinen vServer durchführen muss, könnt Ihr mir bitte sagen wie ich das im Detail in ISPConfig realisiere. Mein Englisch ist nicht so besonders gut, daher wäre eine Anleitung in Deutsch von Vorteil.

  Falls ich keinen DNS-Eintrag  benötige. Wie funktioniert dann die Weiterleitung auf ein Verzeichnis mit ISPConfig?

  Ich gehe auf Webseiten -> Subdomain -> Neu Subdomain und gebe in die Felder Host: testserver - Domain: testdomain.de - Redirect Typ: R  - Redirect Pfad: /testserver/ - und wähle das Feld Aktiv aus.

  Das ganze wird jetzt gespeichert aber es funktioniert leider nicht.

  Könnt Ihr mir sagen wie es richtig funktioniert?

  Gruß
  Pet


----------



## Till (18. Apr. 2012)

Erstmal vorab, wenn eine Subdomain ein eigenes Verzeichnis haben soll, dann solltest Du sie immer als webseite anlegen. Also neue Webseite erstellen und dann testserver.testdomain.de in das domain Feld eintragen.

Eine Subdomain mit Weietrleitung wie Du sie versucht hast anzulegen macht nur Sinn wenn in /testdomain/ kein CMS oder ähnliches installiert werden soll, da sonst die Weiterleitung mit dem CMS kollidiert. Daher auch die Empfehlung eine Webseite anzulegen (steht auch im Handbuch). Wenn Du in /testseite/ nur statische HTML Dateien hast, kannst Du das auch mit der Weiterleitung machen, der redirect typ ist dann aber "noflag".



> Wenn ich erst einen DNS-Eintrag auf meinen vServer durchführen muss, könnt Ihr mir bitte sagen wie ich das im Detail in ISPConfig realisiere. Mein Englisch ist nicht so besonders gut, daher wäre eine Anleitung in Deutsch von Vorteil.


Jede Domain oder Subdomain die Du auf einem Server im Internet verwenden möchtest muss im DNS System hinterlegt sein, sonst kann der Browser sie nicht auflösen. Der DNS Eintrag muss auf dem DNS Server der Domain durchgeführt werden, dies ist nicht notwendigerweise Dein Vserver sondern kann auch der DNS Server Deines Providers sein. Wenn Du eine Wildcard auf dem DNS Server hinterlegt hast, dann ist kein gesonderter Eintrag für die Subdomain notwendig.


----------



## pk67 (18. Apr. 2012)

[FONT=&quot]Hallo Till,

danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Das mit der separaten Webseite hatte ich auch schon überlegt, ist bestimmt auch besser.

Dennoch werde ich die Weiterleitung mal ausprobieren damit ich weiß wie es funktioniert.

Gruß und Danke noch mal
Pet
[/FONT]


----------



## Till (18. Apr. 2012)

Du kannst als Pfad bei der weiterleitung auch eine URL eintragen wie http://testdomain.de/testseite/, dann springt die URL aber im Browser um.

Wenn Du Dich für die Hintergründe interessierst, dann schau Dir mal die resultierenden Rewrite Rules in der vhost Datei an und die folgende Seite des apache Projektes URL Rewriting Guide - Apache HTTP Server


----------



## mille81 (12. Sep. 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

habe versucht unter ISPConfig 3 eine Subdomain laut Manual anzulegen.
Bin folgendermaßen vorgegangen:
Domain hinzugefügt wordpress.example.de
Eigene Webseite angelegt, da Wordpress:
Auto-Subdomain: None gewählt. Sonst alles gelassen wie es ist.

Wir haben einen eigenen DNS.
Habe also unter DNS die example.de Einträge erweitert.
CNAME 
Hostname: wordpress Ziel 
Hostname: IP des Servers
DNS A 
Hostname: wordpress Ziel 
Hostname: IP des Servers

Klappt natürlich nicht. Wie mach ich es richtig?

Habe das auf einer anderen Domain gemacht, nur mit nem CNAME und dann Hostname: sub 
Ziel Hostname: InterNetX - Mehr als 300 ccTLDs und gTLDs weltweit registrieren!
(Das war nur mal ein Test, die Adresse sub.meinedomain.de leitet wieder auf InterNetX - Mehr als 300 ccTLDs und gTLDs weltweit registrieren!.)


----------



## Till (13. Sep. 2012)

Du legts nur den A-Record im DNS an, der cname muss gelöscht werden denn Du kannst und brauchst nicht cname und a record für die gleiche subdomain anlegen.


----------



## mille81 (13. Sep. 2012)

Dank Dir! Funktioniert auch schon!


----------



## mille81 (13. Sep. 2012)

Hm also heute mittag als ich die Antwort geschrieben habe ging alles wunderbar. Ich hab daraufhin noch CNAME gelöscht und den A-Record gelassen.

Bei mir zu Haus am Rechner (war vorher auf Arbeit) lässt sich die Seite nicht aufrufen. Auch am Handy nicht.

So lange kann der DNS doch eigentlich nicht brauchen?


----------



## Till (14. Sep. 2012)

Änderungen im DNS können bis zu 48 Stunden dauern, üblich sind 12 - 24 Stunden. Das liegt daran wie lange die einzelnen provider DNS Einträge cachen.


----------



## mille81 (14. Sep. 2012)

Also jetzt ist es ganz komisch... jetzt gehst immer noch nicht aufm Handy.
Zu haus ebenso.
Bei mir auf der Arbeit gehts jetzt auch nicht mehr.

Ich habe ja nur den CNAME geöscht gestern und den A-Record gelassen.
Muss ich vielelicht doch den CNAME lassen und A-Record löschen?

Was´n das jetzt?


----------



## Till (14. Sep. 2012)

> Ich habe ja nur den CNAME geöscht gestern und den A-Record gelassen.
> Muss ich vielelicht doch den CNAME lassen und A-Record löschen?


Esdarf immer nur eines geben, einen cname oder einen a-record. was von beidem Du nimmst hängt davon ab ob Du eine subdomain auf eine bestehende Domain oder IP leiten möchtest. Denn ein cname ist ein alias für einen anderen a-record.

Also entweder erstellst Du einen A-Record der auf die p verweist oder einen cname record der auf einen anderen a-record verweist der dann wiederum auf die IP verweist.


----------



## mille81 (14. Sep. 2012)

Dann ist wohl CNAME korrekt... werde das mal checken. Morgen weiss ich ja mehr...


----------



## mille81 (15. Sep. 2012)

Hm als bis jetzt funzt es immer noch nicht... sollte doch jetzt allmählich mal gehen?


----------



## mille81 (16. Sep. 2012)

Ok also hab jetzt nen A Record anstatt CNAME gemacht.
subdomain.domain.de auf IP

Hoffe jetzt gehts...


----------

